# Going to the Winter X Games 2013



## SD_Snowboarding (Oct 29, 2012)

Anybody? Let me know if this is a bad idea... Than ill go after the xgames


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The events are free but the lodging certainly isn't. Anything in Aspen if available will be at a premium at that time. I am not sure about how the other mountains are traffic wise. I've been there for some Dew Tour events and the other mountains were not any more or less crowded. Getting around town during the Xgames could be a challenge though and I would imagine parking sucks. Fortunately the bus service is free in the valley. You might look at staying in Basalt or Carbondale.


----------



## mushupork (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the same concern as well. Three of us are headed there from 1/22/12 to 1/27/12. I'm worried that it's going to be too crowded at the mountains.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm going for the Dew tour this year, here is a thread I started awhile back asking how that would be. Kinda the same only different, here's a link to the thread

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/intermountain-us/49606-breckenridge-dew-tour-2012-a.html


----------



## SD_Snowboarding (Oct 29, 2012)

So the mountains aren't any less / more crowded that you could tell? Well that is good to know I suppose. Also I got to be honest with you, I haven't snow boarded much - where would be a good place to start in Aspen? Also I am driving down there - so I shouldn't be driving during the X-games since the town is packed etc. That is good to know the bus service is free in the valley, awesome!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I would say A-Basin or Loveland is your best bet. Both have learning centers with easy runs, and slow lifts. During the time frame you are going neither one should be super packed. Both offer lessons(which I recommend), and the lift ticket for the learning center at A-Basin is only like 20-25 bucks.


----------



## SD_Snowboarding (Oct 29, 2012)

Arapahoe Basin Ski Area (Is that what you mean Jeffrey). Thanks for the info man...


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

SD_Snowboarding said:


> Arapahoe Basin Ski Area (Is that what you mean Jeffrey). Thanks for the info man...


Yes he is referring to Arapahoe Basin Ski Area. Their website: A-Basin


----------



## Norman426 (Jul 16, 2010)

They are not to bad,
Id hit up sunlight 34 dollar lift ticket on liftopia, 
Ill be in glenwood those days taking a bus or driving to the interceptor lot


----------

